# My worst nightmare come true



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I had noticed that my filter seemed to have lost flow, so I decided to clean it out. After removing the head/pump assembly I opened the impeller housing to find that the impeller shaft has broken....I use a hydor inline heater so |I put it back in and hoped for the best, but now it's not working at all. Fortunately I have a back up hob filter, but I have no back up heater, so I'm worried the temp will drop overnight and I will lose fish before I can get to whitby and back in the morning.


What should I do?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

use the tubing from the canister to hook into the inlet of the HOB, and back into your tank, so that it sucks water through the Hydor - I know you're only supposed to use on the outlet side, but you have no choice other than to let your tank come to room temp.

Well, the alternative is to raise the room temp to 25C, and hope the tank stays at RT.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

_Green_ said:


> I had noticed that my filter seemed to have lost flow, so I decided to clean it out. After removing the head/pump assembly I opened the impeller housing to find that the impeller shaft has broken....I use a hydor inline heater so |I put it back in and hoped for the best, but now it's not working at all. Fortunately I have a back up hob filter, but I have no back up heater, so I'm worried the temp will drop overnight and I will lose fish before I can get to whitby and back in the morning.
> 
> What should I do?


You can rinse off pop bottles or water bottles very well and put warm water in them to float in the tank. It won't be a stable source of heat but it may help. Can you raise the temp in your house until the am?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't connect the hose to the hob, because the hob is a marineland and the inlet is rectangular not circular thanks for the suggestion though.

I decided to raise the room temp and take the small heater out fo the 10g. I doubt this heater will be able to keep up and may even end up getting ruined, be that a chance I'm willing to take. 

I wonder how long that shaft was broken and if it will have caused damage to the pump. Do I trust it??? It's under warranty, so maybe they will replace the entire unit. I was just there a few weeks ago because one of the valves was leaking. :S

what a night, I just got finished disassembling and reassembling the light fixture and then this :S

Thanks for the advice.....


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What type of filter is it? Depending on the make it might be a metal shaft or plastic. I never buy new impellers you can make a shft on your own it is very easy. If it is a metal shaft you need to use metal. In most filters that use metal shats there is a magnet that keeps the impeller in place. If it is not metal you can use any fis safe material ( not wood ) to make a new one.

As for the temp depending on what type of fish you keep it probably wont hurt the fish. The tempo will lower slowly so there is no risk of shock. If the fish wont do well in temps around 20c then you should worry.

The other solution can be to add some warmer water to the tank little by little and make sure you condition the water. They use a chem that is not good for the fish to heat the water in te city. It is also bad for our skin but they dont care.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jackson,

The filter is an Ehiem 2215 and the shaft appears to be ceramic.

When I bought it I paid for the additional warranty from big al's. So I got 25% off. I thought it was 100% coverage, but was wrong. Anyhow it's got a new shaft and bushings and seems to be working a lot better than it had for a while now. I just hope it last longer than the first one that or the unit dies completely before my warranty is up, in which case they will have to replace it.


----------

